# Testicles not descended yet



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what can happen if a puppies testicles do not descend? Are there possible problems associated with this?

thanks!

Pam


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, the testicle that is retained in the abdomen is more prone to develop cancer. It is also harder to detect that cancer since there are no outward signs typically until it is too late. 

It doesn't interfere with their ability to impregnate a female, but it isn't a dog that should be bred intentionally since it can be a hereditary issue that should not be continued.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If still a young pup, there is a possibility is can descend on its own. Otherwise, when neutered they can go in and get it... makes the procedure more involved and more like a spay surgery. It should, however, be taken care of, as there is an increased cancer risk if left alone. I don't know how common it is in puppers, but am very familiar with the human side as our preemie son had to have the surgery done at about 6 months old.... years ago.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our Selka who is now 9 had an undescended testicle. He was neutered after age one and had a more complicated surgery due to the vet having to go through the abdomen to get the undescended testicle. He had an uncomplicated recovery. : )

I did report this to both the breeder and stud dog's owner.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow that is good to know. I had no idea there was a cancer connection. I was considering a puppy whose testicles have yet to descend. He is 7 1/2 weeks old now. Probably not a good idea then.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, unless you plan to breed him. Which wouldn't be recommended anyway.Selka's surgery went fine and he is a wonderful golden. I wouldn't trade him for the world and he has had no other health issues. He is 9. he has a perfect golden temperament.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leo, my new pup, has a testicle that has not decended. I love him more and more each day. Getting him neutered at the end of the month or the beginning of next. I was sort of wondering if the vet wanted to do it earlyb because of this issue. I agree with most. If you are not breeding him and you like him go ahead and get him. I know I'm glad I did.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

pb1221 said:


> Wow that is good to know. I had no idea there was a cancer connection. I was considering a puppy whose testicles have yet to descend. He is 7 1/2 weeks old now. Probably not a good idea then.....


I believe that at that age, they still are likely to desend. Also, they can be removed with a neuter if still not desended. Once they're removed, the cancer risk is gone.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh ok got it.

Debles and Thor0918-nope not planning on breeding 

Penny and Maggies Mom-thanks for the clarification!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

7.5 weeks is still very young...the testicle still has plenty of time to drop....
If you are pleased with the parentage, clearances and the breeder...I would not let an undecended testicle at 7.5 weeks stop you....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Both my boys had both of theirs at 4 weeks old. At that age they can come then suck back up again. Have you ever felt he has them? Does he just have 1 or are both not there? They should be there to stay by around 16 weeks old and if they have not come or just one has come you will probably have to do the surgery to remove them. If your purchasing as a pet I would not worry about an undecended testicle either.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> 7.5 weeks is still very young...the testicle still has plenty of time to drop....
> If you are pleased with the parentage, clearances and the breeder...I would not let an undecended testicle at 7.5 weeks stop you....


Funny the way you said that. It reminded me that Hooch said almost the very same thing. That clinched it for me.:agree:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Speaking as a breeder this normally happens just after we have decided that this is the boy we are going to keep because he is SO goregous! :doh: Tends to never happen to the ones we are not considering. :no:
Happens more then people actually realize.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Speaking as a breeder this normally happens just after we have decided that this is the boy we are going to keep because he is SO goregous! :doh: Tends to never happen to the ones we are not considering. :no:
> Happens more then people actually realize.


So true, Hank, so true....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trace had one that would appear...then dissapear...
Couple days later it would be gone again!
I think it was around 10-11 weeks that the little buggar decided better out then in!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Speaking as a breeder this normally happens just after we have decided that this is the boy we are going to keep because he is SO goregous! :doh: Tends to never happen to the ones we are not considering. :no:
> Happens more then people actually realize.


 Yup, that was the case with Leo. He was the breeder's first choice but..... we lucked out!


----------

